# Cododo = facteur de risque de mort subite et d’étouffement



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

*Obligée d’ouvrir un post car c’est Hyper grave le cododo.*

Ils n’ont pas peur les parents de l’étouffement ou le faire tomber 😱 

en + ils ne doivent sans doute ne PAS le savoir que le cododo est un *FACTEUR DE RISQUE DE MORT SUBITE *💀 la mère s’endort ... bébé étouffé


⚠️ Il y a PLEIN DE FAITS DIVERS sur le cododo


*Le 22 juin 2022 un bébé de 6 semaines a perdu la vie alors qu’il rêvait dans son couffin installé sur le lit de sa maman 
Un an jour pour jour, son grand frère avait perdu la vie dans les mêmes circonstances. Les deux nourrissons sont morts À CAUSE DE LEUR MÈRE !


Aux USA une maman de 23 ans dormaient aux côtés de ses 2 bébés, sont morts alors qu’elle dormait à côté !*


⚠️ Donc je ne comprends PAS que l’on n’informe pas les dangers de mort à ce sujet


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Décembre 2022)

J'ai suivi récemment une formation sur le sommeil. 
Le cododo n'avait pas bonne presse auprès des formateurs.


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Décembre 2022)

Que les mamans arrêtent çà surtout celles qui veulent mettre leur bébé chez une ass mat çà évitera bien des soucis à tous niveaux !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

Surtout LA MORT ... rien que ça devrait les inciter à ne pas le faire.

Le corps médical devrait en informer les parents idem les médias.

Perso, je réfléchis et j’y pense sans formation mais à priori c’est nécessaire pour les professionnels de la petite enfance, mais PAS suffisant car les sages-femmes, les gynécologues, la PMI et les AM devraient avoir l’obligation d’informer du danger de la mort subite et de l'étouffement.


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

« *Un an jour pour jour, son grand frère avait perdu la vie dans les mêmes circonstances. Les deux nourrissons sont morts À CAUSE DE LEUR MÈRE ! »*

La mère n’a pas compris un an APRÈS et a refait la même chose …

soit on ne l’a pas informée du grand danger en insistant, soit inconsciente


----------



## MeliMelo (3 Décembre 2022)

Faut pas se leurrer, toutes les mamans sont averties des dangers du cododo dès la maternité, c'est un des rares points sur lesquels les sages-femmes insistent (les recommandations de couchage), c'est même une page entière dans le carnet de santé. La sage-femme qui m'en avait parlé m'avait même dit : s'il n'y a qu'un seul truc à retenir dans le carnet de santé, c'est cette page-là ^^

 Après il est recommandé de garder bébé 6 mois dans la chambre des parents, pour les fans de cododo il existe des lits adaptés à installer auprès du lit des parents, ça peut être pratique pour les mamans qui allaitent et un bon compromis. Car le bébé direct dans le lit des parents, perso moi aussi je trouve ça dangereux.


----------



## ElisabethSom (3 Décembre 2022)

Celui qui était ds le couffin,  ce n'était pas du cododo. ..
L'explication est peut être ailleurs...


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Décembre 2022)

@ElisabethSom 

*son couffin était installé sur le lit de sa maman.*

Un autre fait divers 

Des parents américains ont perdu leur bébé de 3 mois, *mort étouffé alors que tous trois dormaient dans le même lit. Trois ans auparavant, les parents avaient été accusés d’avoir causé le décès de leur fille de 24 mois dans de pareilles circonstances.*


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Décembre 2022)

Pour les PE qui veulent faire du cododo c est clair qu il ne faut pas mettre bébé directement dans le lit des parents

Il existe des lits bébé cododo


----------



## incognito (3 Décembre 2022)

oh les filles, et comment font les sociétés où les enfants dorment avec leurs parents ???? ce serait intéressant d'avoir aussi les chiffres de mortalité ou pas


----------



## piwonski (3 Décembre 2022)

En fait, il existe deux pratiques distinctes du cododo. 
La VRAIE et non dangereuse est celle de dormir dans la même chambre que bébé pendant plusieurs mois. Moi-même qui allaitais mon fils, j'avais son petit lit à côté du mien. C'était très pratique, pas besoin de se lever la nuit. C'était une belle expérience. 
Et l'autre pratique du cododo, celle qui est dangereusement mortelle pour les nourrissons est de faire dormir bébé dans le lit des parents.


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir piwonski

« celle qui est dangereusement mortelle pour les nourrissons est de faire dormir bébé dans le lit des parents » 

ça c’est terrible


----------



## piwonski (3 Décembre 2022)

@Chantou1 Mais bien sûr... Il y a un vrai manque d'informations à ce sujet. 
L'âge autorisé est de 2 ans minimum. C'est pas mon truc personnellement. Pourtant je remplis bien le "réservoir affectif" de mon fils mais dormir dans le même lit c'est non, sauf parfois pendant les vacances en dehors de notre domicile ça nous arrive


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Décembre 2022)

Alors @piwonski 

« *L'âge autorisé est de 2 ans minimum » *

Je ne savais pas mais c’est malgré tout ENCORE dangereux car il y a des enfants qui ne disent rien et se laissent faire. 

Exemple : j’en ai 2 qui ne disent rien si on leur chippe leur jouet, donc j’interviens pour qu’ils RÉAGISSENT Mais NON 

Donc la nuit ... ils dorment profondément comme leurs parents ... et étouffement « tout simplement » 😡 l’horreur au réveil 

C’est vraiment à signaler aux parents


----------



## piwonski (3 Décembre 2022)

@Chantou1 Je suis d'accord que 2 ans c'est beaucoup trop tôt.


----------



## ElisabethSom (4 Décembre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> @ElisabethSom
> 
> *son couffin était installé sur le lit de sa maman.*
> 
> ...


J'entends bien, mais en l'occurrence, un couffin posé sur le lit,  c'est pas du cododo et je vois pas le rapport avec le décès : le couffin aurait été posé ds le lit bébé,  comme nous faisons pour habituer les petits,  c'est du pareil au même et c'est pire puisque pas de surveillance.
Je ne suis pas pro cododo,  mais je suis persuadée que c'est au contraire bénéfique car notre instinct est en alerte +++, et à moins de se retrouver allongé sur le bébé ou de l'enfouir sous la couette, je vois pas où est le danger.
La mort subite existe, des bébés seuls ds leur lit décède, avec toutes les mesures de sécurité respectée...
Je reste persuadée,  peut être à tort,  que l'explication est ailleurs...


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Décembre 2022)

A moins de se retrouver allongé sur le bébé ou de l'enfouir sous la couette : ce sont déjà deux risques énormes !!!!
Multipliés par 2 : le papa et la maman.


----------



## caninou (4 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
vaste sujet que le cododo, cette pratique était beaucoup utilisée dans les familles pauvres (pas les moyens d'acheter un lit pour bébé certains dormaient dans les tiroirs de commode) avant la deuxième guerre mondiale, mon père m'en parlait et il me précisait que beaucoup d'enfants avaient été victimes de cette habitude. L'après guerre a permis de réduire ces décès, car les familles s'en sortaient mieux financièrement (30 glorieuses). On peu même remonter jusqu' au jugement de Salomon, dans lequel une des mères tue son enfant durant son sommeil. Quel retour en arrière ! Surtout qu'en regardant bien cette habitude des anciens n'était dû qu'à un manque de moyens. Et regardez bien, les sociétés où le cododo est pratiqué (pour répondre à incognito   ) sont souvent dans des pays pauvres ( certains pays d'Asie, Afrique..). Offrez leur des lits, je suis sûre qu'ils s'en serviront, car des accidents ils doivent en avoir aussi. Et nous pauvres (intellectuellement) pays occidentaux c'est uniquement par mode. Attendons que ça passe, car on en reviendra du cododo, je reste patiente c'est une qualité chez moi.


----------



## incognito (4 Décembre 2022)

Caninou, en Chine, au Japon, beaucoup d'enfants même dans les familles aisées dorment dans le lit des parents, c'est comme ça

perso, mon dernier a fait du cododo et pour l'écraser il faut le vouloir, on sait qu'il est là, mon mari le sentait même en dormant quand bébé restait avec moi pour l'allaitement et disait "salut bonhomme, dors bien" alors qu'il dormait (réflexe je pense)
c'était pour les fins de nuit à partir de 7/8 mois car je me rendormais avec lui au sein, sinon il dormait très bien dans son couffin puis dans son lit.
après l'allaitement, ce jeune garçon ne dormait plus avec nous

et à la maternité, personne ne m'a rien dit, j'ai même entendu dans un demi-sommeil "oh, regarde comme ils sont mignons, ils dorment bien, on repasse plus tard" de la part des soignants alors que j'avais mon loulou dans le lit avec moi


tout est dans la mesure, c'est ce que je pense pour ma part


----------



## Griselda (5 Décembre 2022)

Traitez moi de Mère indigne mais j'ai allaité mon fils durant 5 mois et il n'a dormis qu'une nuit dans ma chambre: parce que moi pas! Il faisait du bruit ça me réveillait, il n'en faisait pas ça me stressait donc me reveillait...
Donc dès qu'il se réveillait pour la tétée je le recuperais dans sa chambre sans allumer la lumière et m'installais avec lui dans le fauteuil du salon. Je n'ai jamais eut le sentiment que m'économiser 10 ou 20 pas pour le récupérer m'aurait aidé. Et en général j'étais réveillée quelques secondes avant lui, il n'avait donc pas besoin de hurler.
Le cododo n'est donc pas indispensable pour réussir son allaitement.
Idem pour ma fille même si elle ne voulait pas teter la nuit, elle voulait dormir plutot que manger... ce qui ne m'a pas empeché de me reveiller moi car dans le livre il est dit que nourrisson a besoin de manger toutes les 3 à 4h. je ne savais pas alors que bébé n'avait pas lu le livre...


----------



## incognito (5 Décembre 2022)

ah mais mes fils dormaient dans leur couffin à côté de mon lit jusqu'à leur 5 mois ensuite dans leur lit
mon dernier lui a été allaité longtemps et parfois pour éviter de me rendormir sur la chauffeuse je préférais retourner sous ma couette avec mon fils pour dormir
et une étude a montré que les mamans allaitantes (à la demande) dormaient deux heures de plus quand l'enfant était près d'elle

et ce n'est pas indigne de laisser l'enfant dans sa chambre et heureusement que allaitement et cododo n'est pas le duo essentiel


----------



## Marieamel28 (6 Décembre 2022)

Autant de bêtises de la part de "professionnel" ça m'étonne pas que notre proffession soit si mal reconnu...


----------



## gawa49 (6 Décembre 2022)

Non mais sérieux, qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas lire ici.. 
Vous êtes soi disant pro de la petite enfance mais vous critiquez la moindre chose qui n'est pas comme vous le souhaitez. 
Un enfant peut autant s'étouffer ou avoir une MSN dans son lit seul qu'avec ses parents. La seule chose est de bien informer les parents sur comment faire pour éviter les risques. 
Beaucoup sont de la vieille école ici : faut que l'enfant dorme comme ci, faut qu'il mange comme ça. Mais le vrai intérêt de l'enfant, ça ... ? 
Bref beaucoup de discours moralisateur pour un métier où l'on doit être soi disant bienveillante..


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Décembre 2022)

Gawa49, c'est également ce que vous faites... Vous critiquez les avis différents du votre. Sur ce sujet, difficile de mettre tout le monde d'accord. Par contre, une chose est certaine : ce n'est pas à vous de juger du professionnalisme d'untel ou d'untel mais à la mission agrément et aux employeurs. J'ai pour ma part et à mon humble avis des arguments à faire valoir à des parents pratiquants le cododo. Je n'y suis pas à titre personnel favorable. Et les formations suivies sur le sommeil n'ont pas changé ma vision des choses. Si cela heurte ou dérange certains parents ils trouveront un collègue plus en adéquation avec leur choix. C'est tout en fait. Il y a de la place pour chacun. Dans le respect de l'autre c'est mieux.


----------



## Ariv42 (6 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour


----------



## Ariv42 (6 Décembre 2022)

Lors d'une conférence sur la MIN


----------

